# OH what a day



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*First off Lilly chewed the bandages on her legs off so I called the vets office and they said well watch and as long as she isn't chewing the place where the claw was removed whe should be alright. Well at that time she wasn't. So I leave and go to Wal-Mart to get a size 18 mth onesie that will be long enough for her in the mean time I lock my keys in the car. When I finally get home she has the stiches from her spay surgery out and her wound gaping open so off to the vet we go. She is now stapled and wears a onesie to keep her from scratching with her back paws and a cone to keep her from chewing on her front legs where the dew claws were removed she looks absolutely pitiful.She actually crawls at times so that she won't bump into anything. She will just sit and whine and pout. :crutch:I wish I had tried the onesie on her before her surgery :doh: I don't know what I was thinking oh I know, I wasn't thinking at all. She is on an antibiotic now also. *


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Yikes, what a horrible day for her and you. I hope she gets better quickly! I would really watch her and she sounds really uncomfortable.

Can I ask why you had the dew claws removed?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, poor baby and poor mommy, what a horrible day. I hope tomorrow is better for both of you.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh sweetie :hug: Sending healing wishes to Lily and more hugs to you


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Yikes, what a horrible day for her and you. I hope she gets better quickly! I would really watch her and she sounds really uncomfortable.
> 
> Can I ask why you had the dew claws removed?


*She doesn't like to have her nails trimed so I use a dremmal even with the dremmal she didn't like me to do the dew claws and when they get so long they catch on things and start to break and I once had to take her to the vet because one of the nails broke down the middle so I thought since she was under just take them off. If she hadn't been so snippy about me trimming them it wouldn't have been a problem and I would not have had them removed.*


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh poor Lilly!!!  :hug:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Bless her heart...and yours. I would have freaked out if Cicero had opened up his incision. I sure hope she does well from here on out with healing. Just remember that this will pass and be over with soon. ((((hugs))))


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Pictures*

The first pictures she has her onesie and cone on, which she hates - we all do.
The next one is a picture of where her dew claw was removed.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh Katrina,

What a horrible day the two of you had. I wish Lilly a speedy recovery and a restful night for both of you.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Poor little girl! What a horrible thing for you to come home to.
I hope that she heals quickly with no more problems. :hug:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Hugs! 

What an awful series of events  I bet Lilly thought pulling the stitches would make it not 'hurt' as bad, boy was she wrong on that one.

I hope today is much better. The onesie looks cute though, if she only knew how cute she looks 

Kara


----------



## CaseysMom (Jun 10, 2008)

Oh my soul -- what an experience! Poor little Lily! Those cones are something else, aren't they. Having said that, I'm sure she is well on her way to a speedy recovery.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Awww...poor Lilly! I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh my....I would have been like Dale...freaking out! Thank goodness it happened while the vet was still in. I know it doesn't seem like it to you or to Lilly, but it will get better!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Bogart had he dew claws removed by the breeder before I got him. I'm glad she did. The way he runs in the grass at the park, I'd hate to have him hurt himself. I've seen a poodle get her dew claw yanked out running in the park. Not a pretty site. Brando only has one and it's very small.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh Katrina, how awful! I know the cones are awful, but they are the best option for keeping the dogs from getting to the incisions and hurting themselves. She'll get used to walking with it after a couple of days. It is a very odd sensation for them to suddenly run into things that weren't a problem before.

Speeding healing wishes to Lilly!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Katrina, Lilly looks beautiful in pink!! Makes me want to run get Cicero a onesie.  I hate the cones. Cicero didn't have to wear one BUT it could be because I told DH to bring home dinner AND he can get a good nights sleep in an unmade bed AND you're a man and I'm sure if you can operate a tractor you can figure out how to run a washing machine. Get the picture....I held him most of the time. ound: In fact, I'm thinking about getting his dew claws removed....just kidding. ound:

I wonder why God gives us dew claws, fleas and flys????


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Awww - poor you and Lily. That sounds so scary. She's darling in her onsie.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Poor Lilly and what a horrible day for both of you. Wishing Lilly a speedy and healthy recovery!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Awww, poor Lilly. I hope she's feeling better today.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Thanks everyone. *
*She is getting around a little better today. She still isn't eating much though. She is going potty it is loose but I guess that is due to the surgery. She drinks and eats a little but not much. I am hoping that will improve in a day or two at the most. *
*The vet didn't rewrap her legs so I am going to have to get the stuff and do it myself I am afraid they will get infected if left open like that. Don't you think so? *


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Katrina,
I know it was tough-and lesson learnt,but I knew you needed a cone with the dew claw removal etc. I went through this same thing,only I kept Quince in a cone. He hated it,I felt bad for him,but darn it----it worked out well for us in the long run. He ran into stuff too and at the end---he got darn good with the cone. He could use it as a scoop!:wink:

Tough love----I know,but in the long run,you'll be ahead. Why do you need a onesie if she is in a cone? I never knew about the onesie,but with a cone,I wouldn't think you would need one...


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Awww...so sorry, hope things get better soon


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Julie said:


> Katrina,
> I know it was tough-and lesson learnt,but I knew you needed a cone with the dew claw removal etc. I went through this same thing,only I kept Quince in a cone. He hated it,I felt bad for him,but darn it----it worked out well for us in the long run. He ran into stuff too and at the end---he got darn good with the cone. He could use it as a scoop!:wink:
> 
> Tough love----I know,but in the long run,you'll be ahead. Why do you need a onesie if she is in a cone? I never knew about the onesie,but with a cone,I wouldn't think you would need one...


*When she removed her stiches they put staples back in and she is itching so she scratches with her back paws. I am afraid she will catch a nail on a staple and well you can imagine what that would do. I am probably just being a worry wart.*


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Katrina you are not being a worry wart! Your being a responsible furmom. Poor Lilly I am glad she seems better today, she has had a rough time with all her surgeries. Lots of postive thoughts and wishes your way and I hope she behaves herself for you.


----------

